# CANINE DNA varification



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

This is a thread to discuss any and all CANINE genetics testing or other scientific testing. What I've presented are some disclosures to bring to light that Chinese, Celts/Vikings all were here before European discovery so to speak. Each civilization brought animals over and took animals back 

Following a pedigree if true of dogs that go back to the 1800s and just before are really astonding when Chinese date pedigrees back 3000yrs now (CHOWCHOW original dog is wolf on dna chart) LOOK at the Asian dogs and how close to original wolf they are, and remember the Chow pre dates those goes back to before Roman times. Now look at the Dna map and diagram below... Read through evidence and find other scientfice evidence that backs or proves bulldog or game dog theories.

ALSO keep in mind the APBT 100yrs was the pit terrier yankee terrier pit bulldog dog with 100 names, up to 200yrs ago the same dog was the simply bandog bulldog or Terrier... 400yrs ago and earlier they were bulldogges or bandogges earlier barenbiters bullenbeizer and all those of antiquity. Its all the same dog. Remember Boxers in 1900 were practically bulldogs they had red noses some snipey some bulldog just like APBTs at that time, Boxers were show bred to look like something not to work like something.  English bulldog is original bulldog with pug dna markers. Hmmm?? There is always a political agenda, especially when INFORMATION is left out. Take in what you will leave the rest ..



















For that topic on Chihuahuas ( remember I said it was Native American not Mexican?) well here it is.. remember Chinese found North America before any European and Native Americans are heavily Chinese. Aztec migrated south from Shoshone area early on in pre european history and share the same flying dragon god as China only in different languages. So dispite all that evidence here is DNA conclusion of Chihuahua



> Yet the latest genetic analysis has proven definitively that the skeptics were wrong. As noted in the research article "MtDNA analysis confirms early Pre‐Colombian origins of Native American dogs":
> 
> 
> > "Dogs were present in Pre‐Columbian America, presumably brought to the New World by early human migrants of Asian origin. However, the extent to which historical Arctic, North and South American breeds, e.g. the Alaskan Malamute, Inuit, Eskimo and Greenland dogs, Xoloitzcuintli, Chihuahua and Perro Sín Pelo del Peru, are descendants of these original dogs or were replaced by European dogs remains to be assessed."
> ...


Mars Veterinary Wisdom Panel DNA Testing Pit Bulls APBT
Mars Veterinary kindly sent the following response to questions re their "Wisdom Panel" and it's ability to identify the American Pit Bull Terrier using DNA Profiling:



> "Thank you for contacting Mars Veterinary.
> 
> The term "Pitbull" does not refer to a single or recognized breed of dog, but rather to a genetically diverse group of breeds. Pit bull type dogs have historically been bred by combining guarding type breeds with terriers for certain desired characteristics - and as such they may retain many genetic similarities to the likely progenitor breeds and other closely related breeds. If a pit bull type dog were tested, we might anticipate that the Wisdom Panel test might detect and report moderate to trace amounts of one or more distantly related breeds to those used to breed the dog, it is possible that one or more of the following breeds might be detected at moderate to trace amounts: the American Staffordshire terrier, Boston terrier, Bull terrier, Staffordshire Bull terrier, Mastiff, Bullmastiff Boxer, Bulldog and various small terriers like the Parson Russell. These breeds would be detected because some markers in these breeds have genetic identity at a minority of the markers the Wisdom Panel test uses to the breeds in our database.
> 
> ...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I feel the blood panels are a lot more value than saliva based tests. We had a doctor on the show a while back who went into great detail about it. I can link you if you want.

As far as the test they only have AKC bloodlines. Their excuse is the APBT has too many bloodlines they have not isolated them yet. The results are sometimes way out of whack though. But that holds true to what I understand about genetics and mixed dogs being a crap shoot. Also how behavioral traits and physical traits are not linked. It's super interesting.

I came across this and also thought the study was interesting in regards to human vs canine evolution. http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/animals/stories/dogs-and-humans-evolved-together

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats very interesting and makes perfect sense to me... Thanks for the link.


----------

